# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Eggs!!! R. ventrimaculata

## clownonfire

Hello,

Well... After two long months of courting, our female laid eggs on Sunday in one of our egg deposit sites. My male has stopped singing and is perched on top of the canister, looking after the eggs. 

I will be leaving them in the enclosure. I took the decision after speaking with Michael Lawrence. I know vents are not the greatest parents, or so they say, but I'll leave it to them. 

If all goes well, I will be moving the family in the 29 gallon I have built a few months back. Even if they are arboreal, they will love the fully planted tank, and many climbing opportunities.

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

Congratulations Eric looks like you're gonna be a Daddy.  Any pictures?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

That Rocks Eric!   Congrats!

----------


## Michael

Eric,

Thats awesome.  Another new proud papa on the forum. Take lots of pictures of the tank showing the eggs.  How did you setup the tank.  Conditions....don't leave us hanging.

----------


## Don

Yeah, what Mike said!  And what time are viewing hours?

----------


## clownonfire

You guys are awesome. I love this forum. Here's the best pic I could take.

----------


## Leefrogs

very cool!  That's why you have extra tanks! You're going to have more every year now. Are you ready? Just kidding. I'm sure your estatic and welcoming new additions

----------


## lnaminneci

Eric,

Great job!  Very nice!   :Big Applause: 

You know we are going to hold you to posting an extremely obscene amount of photos of your new babies as they develop!  LOL   :Big Grin: 

Congratulations!  You will be up to your ears in frogs soon!  :Frog Smile: 

~Lesley

----------


## clownonfire

> Eric,
> 
> Great job!  Very nice!  
> 
> You know we are going to hold you to posting an extremely obscene amount of photos of your new babies as they develop!  LOL  
> 
> Congratulations!  You will be up to your ears in frogs soon! 
> 
> ~Lesley


Thanks Lesley! I have moved everyone in the 29G. There's just the female that is behind on the old cube, hiding... There's a nice alluring trap waiting for her. I'll need to set up a shallow pond and I hope the eggs will morph. I'll keep you posted for sure with lots of pics!

----------


## Jace

*Woot woot!  Congratulations!  Isn't it amazing how such tiny eggs can cause so much excitement???  * 

*And I agree with Lesley....obscene amount of photos are now required!  Anything less will simply not do! *

----------


## Brit

Congrats Eric! I can't wait to see the little tadpoles! Make sure you count them every day, vents are so small, you wouldn't want to loose any! XD;

----------


## poison beauties

Congrats Eric, They can and will do the work on thier own. I always let my breeding groups raise a few on their own before I consider pulling any eggs. It really doesnt hurt either because vents can easily raise a couple dozen or more froglets a year on their own. Lots of broms and film cans are a must.

And trust me it wont be hard to find them. The froglets will start popping up at feeding time soon enough. 

Michael

----------


## Ebony

Yay!! Eric..congratulations. Im so excited for you. Great job  :Big Applause: . Bring on the photo's. I hope you had a cigar.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Grrrit

That's awesome! I envy you for sure lol

----------


## Kurt

Congrats!

----------


## larry b

Well done

----------


## clownonfire

We have tadpoles!!!!!!!!!!!

We saw two tads on the male's back. On the brom. I will try and take pics, but that might be difficult as I do not want to stress them out....

Yay!

----------


## lnaminneci

Congrats!!!    :Big Applause: 

YAY!!!    WoooHoooo!!   Woop...Wooop!!   Arrgghhh......Arrgghhh...(supposed to sound like Manly Barking)  lol   :Frog Smile: 


Pics!  Where are the pics?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?

~Lesley

----------


## Brit

OMg!!!!! So exciting I can't wait to see pictures!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah...where are the pictures?

----------


## pez

Congratulations, I hope you have some new froglets soon!

----------


## Grrrit

Awesome! I'm indeed jealous. Will any of the little guys need a home by chance? I'm going to be looking for some vents in the next couple months

----------


## clownonfire

I will keep these next you froglets if everything goes well. And will start offering vents and terribs once everything is in order.

For the time being, here's the best (lame) picture I was able to take...

----------


## Brian

So cool how they care for the tadpoles. Congrats!

----------


## Grrrit

I feel it. Cool pic too!

----------


## clownonfire

Again. Hard to capture it. but here's another one. It's amazing to see it move on the back of the vent.

----------


## Grrrit

That's so cool! I want some so bad! How big its your enclosure eric?

----------


## clownonfire

> That's so cool! I want some so bad! How big its your enclosure eric?


The ones for the vents is a 29 gallon. It's mostly horizontal, but I have made sure there was a long backdrop on which they can climb, as they are arboreal.

----------


## Leefrogs

Yes, it is amazing!! It was once beleived mamals only cared for their young. My friends were amazed at the frogs highly evolved parental skills.  Must be more awsone to witness in person.

----------


## Leefrogs

I totally understand keeping your fist batch. But maybe a trade next year for that reel to reel. It's not going anywhere, u research, see what the numbers say?! Maybe....

----------


## clownonfire

> I totally understand keeping your fist batch. But maybe a trade next year for that reel to reel. It's not going anywhere, u research, see what the numbers say?! Maybe....


I will start looking into what it takes to ship in the US (permit mostly) and yes, once the rabbit/vents and terribs start breeding, we can talk!  :Wink: 

Cheri has first pick, of course. I will not forget her kindness! And you my friend you are at the top of the list.

----------


## Brit

Totally NOT lame pictures Eric, congrats! I'm glad you got some shots. ^ ^

----------


## clownonfire

You Brit. I like. Here's another one. Even though it's far from what i would like to have a a pic, it gives a pretty good idea.

----------


## Leefrogs

what's the count so far? 4/5 ??!?? 
Come on man! How many babies, don't keep us is suspence!!

----------


## Grrrit

Those pics are good! You can totally see what's going on.

----------

